# Ford 3000



## Jerryb (Mar 27, 2015)

Any advice?
I have a ford 3000 tractor that the hydraulics work but the three-point lift doesn't work at all how can I solve this problem? The control lever for the three-point is very stiff in the top quarter position but moved very freely down after that point. I am a new member and I would appreciate any advice to solve this problem thank you very much


----------



## zaphin (Mar 27, 2015)

How do you know the pumps is working, It is very common for the suction filter buried at the bottom of the transmission to block, and it is a pain to change. So much so I put an external filter on mine


----------



## Jerryb (Mar 27, 2015)

Regarding the issues with the three-point hitch hydraulics, I know that the hydraulic pump is working because I have a auxiliary hydraulics Rams on the tractor and they are working fine


----------



## Jerryb (Mar 27, 2015)

I forgot to mention that I did pull the top deck off and I did go in and replace those filters that are buried down deep inside the transmission


----------



## Jerryb (Mar 27, 2015)

I forgot to mention that I did pull the top deck off and I did go in and replace those filters that are buried down deep inside the transmission


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Jerryb,

Greetings from the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

You need to explain/describe how the hydraulic "rams" are currently hooked into the system. Are they tied to remote valves? 

You may need an ASC (Auxiliary Service Control) valve to select/direct hydraulic flow to the rams or to the 3 point lift. 

OR you may be able to use a _power beyond plate_ to operate both systems without switching a valve (the 3 point will work as long as you're not using the rams at the same time).

OR maybe your lift is inoperative. Has it worked for you in the past?


----------



## Jerryb (Mar 27, 2015)

I have 2 hydraulic rams located on the three-point hitch one on the top and one on the left side that adjusts tilt- they are both operated independently by levers that are located on the top deck of the transmission right in front and below the seat-The three point hitch is operated by a radius type a lever on the right side of the driver seat and when I move that lever it moves freely on the bottom three quarters but on the top one quarter it is very difficult to move-this tractor is stock with no alterations and the tractor work perfectly a while ago and then the three point hitch stopped working- thanks for the advice


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

When you move the lift control lever it moves freely on the bottom three quarters but on the top one quarter it is very difficult to move. 

You are going to have to pull the lift cover to repair and adjust the lift control handle. Do you have a service/shop manual for your tractor? If not, get an I&T shop manual at a minimum, before you start. 

Check also the adjustment of the draft/position control handle, as it can get quite far out of adjustment. In fact, before you start, see if your lift will operate with the position control handle moved forward from the normal vertical position for position control.

While you have the lift cover off, check the cam follower pin and cam surface for excessive wear. Service the unloader valve and the safety valve.


----------



## peachhead (Jul 20, 2013)

One other thing to remember- after you pull the lift cover and replace it you will need to bleed it or prime the pump, even though it works with the remote. I had to pull the bleed screw from the pump, crank the tractor and let it pump a large coffee can of fluid out; then turn the tractor off and replace the screw before my lift kicked back in.


----------

